
The Captive Aliens Who Remain Our Shame - samclemens
http://www.nybooks.com/articles/2017/01/19/american-revolution-captive-aliens-our-shame/
======
jonstokes
Based solely on seeing this title scroll by on HN, I was so hoping this was
going to be a piece about Roswell...

~~~
neaden
My guess was Orcas or another intelligent animal. Kind of a shame because the
content of the article is good but you'd have no idea what it is about by the
title.

